# How to make a "snap" chocolate icing?



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I am trying to make a chocolate icing that can cover pastries smoothly and once it cools becomes quite hard once it cools (almost like the chocolate texture once it was). I would appreciate any suggestions and insights! (like type of chocolate, recipes, techniques...)


----------



## cookpiper (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's some tips how to make a chocolate icing in 5 minutes...

1.) Prepare and measure your ingredients. Mix these ingredients (sugar, cocoa and milk) well into a medium-sized pot.

2.) Start the stove and put the pot until it begins to boil. Remove it once it starts to boil.

3.) Add the butter and the vanilla while it's still hot.

4.) Let the icing stand and cool for about 20 minutes. Then beat the icing until it is thick enough to spread on the cake.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

The recipe from cookpiper is just a fudge icing. It doesn't have the "snap" you are looking for. Why not just melt chocolate and pour it over the cake or pastry? The chocolate will harden nearly back to it's original state, and if you REALLY want the chocolate to be hard, you should temper it first, before you pour. The only drawback is the viscosity of tempered chocolate is on the thick side. Don't melt down chocolate chips. Use chocolate that comes in bar form. I like to use Guittard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'll try tempering. The thing is, that I need to dip part of my pastry in the chocolate and then it will travel (I'm starting to make little pastry gifts). Have you tried mixing chocolate and caramel, maybe it could give a stronger consistency?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Forget all that and use tempered chocolate with an oil that is high in saturated fat added like coconut oil.

4 oz chocolate to 3 tbsp. oil.

Remember magic shell at the dairy queen? That is what I use.


----------

